# Golden retriever & apartment life



## Iampuresol (Dec 1, 2008)

It is my childhood dream to have my own dog. I don't like the little dogs to be honest(bad experiences!!) I have had my eye on the golden retriever for years but have never made the move because I live in an apartment(pet friendly) & not having a yard is scary! Plus i don't know what it is like to have my own dog even though I grew up with pitbulls(sooo long ago). I don't have kids nor will I ever but do bring nieces & nephews over once in a while so it is important I choose a good dog. I wouldn't mind it being kind to strangers too. All the research i have done & i still love the golden but the yard.  I want a puppy not an older one (i know most people say to get an older one but I don't want to). I seen someone here with a golden & kinda want to ask them bout stuff but they might get weirded out so I am asking you guys for help pls. 
I want him so I can add him to my family, as a companion & loyal friend for life, to be my companion when I go to the parks or outside for walks. 

*how much time do they need outside total?
** I heard they don't bark a lot is that true or are they super noisy? * *Do any of you live in the city or apartment & have a golden? 
what is it like?
**How much time per day do you devote to your dog?
**Any other useful info?
Female vs Male is there a difference in personality/temperament (besides gender)? 
How much $ total do you spend on 1 golden per month? 
Reputable breeders in Arizona? *


Thank you


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Hi. I think in general most breeds require a lot of work and exercise. I know when I first got chester I really didn't expect or was ready for the things you go through. Exercise really is key especially for a puppy. I live in an apartment and At first I won't lie i was hesitant when it came to walking chester for more than 5 minutes. I was lazy and figured he really didn't need it. Trust me I was so WRONG. If he doesn't have his exercise boy do i pay the price by either having a mouthy energetic boy or a puppy who just won't listen. Now that he's older i walk him much more and i like it. I don't feel it no longer being a "need", instead I want and like to walk him. Having a dog is a lot of work, but in the end if you feel you can do it then i think it doesn't really matter if you live in an apartment or a house with a big yard. If you can offer your dog the same amount of exercise in any way then i think you should be fine. Plus that reward of feeling loved by them is just so rewarding its all worth it

EDIT:Oops i wrote so much i forgot to actually answer your questions haha 

*how much time do they need outside total?* I believe it depends on the age of the dog and the type of dog you have. Each golden has their own personality some have a lot of energy so they need more exercise where as others are ok with a 30 minute walk twice a day. 

I heard they don't bark a lot is that true or are they super noisy? I'm not really sure on this one. I think it just depends on the dog again. My boy doesn't bark except when hes really excited and till this day it still catches me off guard when i hear that loud and strong bark. 

* Do any of you live in the city or apartment & have a golden?* I do in a 3rd floor apartment. I live in new jersey in the city.

*what is it like?* It's a little difficult in certain ways. My boyfriend and i share a car and he works most of the week, so it is a little different for us because i have to wait until the weekend to get most of my things done. vet appointment, puppy school all have to be on weekends which make our lives really busy. Walking chester is a bit of struggle sometimes because the neighborhood i live in isn't so great. I try my best to walk him during the day twice a day and on weekends at least for 30 minutes with my boyfriend. This is just until i'm done with my degree next year.

*How much time per day do you devote to your dog?* i go to school different times of the day so when i'm not in school most of the time i'm home devoting my time to him. Training sessions run all day from 10 minutes and up sometimes if he's having a "off" day where he really doesn't want to pay attention its less than that. and this is throughout the whole day. Most weekends i'm home spending time with him just because i end up feeling guilty when i'm out and he's in crate =(.

Any other useful info?
*Female vs Male is there a difference in personality/temperament (besides gender)?* Can't really help on this one. I've heard boys on more dependent and want to always be with you where as females are more independent but again I'm definitely not an expert.

*How much $ total do you spend on 1 golden per month? *
Im not really sure I've never calculated it. 

*Reputable breeders in Arizona?* Can't help here either sorry.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I live in the city in a small house. My closest neighbor is literally within spitting distance. 



> *how much time do they need outside total?*




Bear goes outside to potty every 2-3 hours. It'll be alot more frequent with a puppy. When Bear was 9 weeks, we were taking him out every 20 mins to make sure we avoided as many accidents as possible. Aside from potty breaks, Bear goes out for 30-60 minutes of backyard time in the morning. My husband takes him out for about 30 mins around lunchtime to roughhouse and we play fetch inside for 15-30 mins in the evening plus whatever Bear can tease out of me while I'm vegging on the couch. We play soccer or chase each other. Sometimes we play fetch. If he's not interested in that, we'll go for a nice long walk (30-45 mins at a ridiculously slow pace. We tend to cover a little over a mile). Small / young puppies can only be walked in areas where dogs have not frequented and ideals only on concrete or pavement due to the risk of catching the parvo virus. Also, young pups should only be walked 5 mins for each month they are old. 
 
*



I heard they don't bark a lot is that true or are they super noisy?

Click to expand...

*Bear didn't discover his voice until he was about 3 1/2 months old. He RARELY barks and when he does, there is always a reason. He's coming into his "alert mode" where if he hears noises or sees someone he doesn't know he'll let out a couple good sized woofs. Very deep. But he shuts up easily when I tell him to. The only other time he barks is when he gets overexcited during play time and that's partly my fault because I would encourage it when he first started barking. I love his cute puppy bark. We have NEVER had any complaints about him being loud from the neighbors. Bear has proven himself in the backyard so I do let him out to potty by himself. I'm normally waiting at the door to let him back in. If for some reason I'm too slow to let him in (especially in the chilly 5 am air) he'll let out one good woof and wait for me. 

*



Do any of you live in the city or apartment & have a golden?

Click to expand...

*


> *what is it like?*




I love it! There are some other members here who live in apartments who can answer this better for you. I'm hoping they will chime in. 
 
*



How much time per day do you devote to your dog?

Click to expand...

* 
It varies depending on the day. Some days I take off. Other days we run him raggid. Today, I spent 8 hours doing dog related activites. Yesterday, I spent probably 2 hours "devoted" to him, but all of my free time involves Bear. He LOVES being around me. Anywhere I go, he goes. He taught himself to occupy his own time for when my attention cannot be on him. I have no idea how he figured it out. I want to think it's because we crate trained him. 

*



Any other useful info?

Click to expand...

*Puppies are ALOT of work but SO WORTH IT! The first year is the hardest, I've heard. Bear is my first dog (that I owned) and my first puppy. There were and still are plenty of struggles, but he's turning into a fine gentleman. It's taken us ALOT of time and training, devotion and patience to weather the storms he likes to throw our way. 
 
*



Female vs Male is there a difference in personality/temperament (besides gender)?

Click to expand...

*I don't think there is a difference in personality. Each dog has it's own personality, regardless of gender. I've seen timid males, bossy males, shy bitches, in-your-face bitches. It really depends on the puppy. When you pick a reputable breeder, tell them about your life and what you want from a puppy and they should be able to match the best personailty that will suit your lifestyle. 

*



How much $ total do you spend on 1 golden per month?

Click to expand...

 *

Now that we're over the puppy shots and the initial supply round-up, I think i'm spending $25 on heartworm prevention a month, plus $10 for nail trims, $45 for a bag of kibble which can last me anywhere from 1-3 months, an obsence amount on treats and toys but Bear is SPOILED! Plus I spent $200 for a 6 week training course, which we will continue doing every few months, maybe once a quarter. 

But, my expenses may not be yours. I've heard people spend $$$$$$ and others that spend $$. It's really up to you and your budget. 


*



Reputable breeders in Arizona?

Click to expand...

*Sorry - I don't know any in your area.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

how much time do they need outside total?
*Depends on the dog. Molly gets at least 2 hours outside a day but in the summer we would be outside for at least 3.5 hours. That seems to be enough for her.*

I heard they don't bark a lot is that true or are they super noisy? Do any of you live in the city or apartment & have a golden? 
*I live in a city apartment. The worst part of this is having to walk around outside trying to get Molly to potty in wet weather. I wish I could just let her do her business in a backyard! However, I do take her out for exercise every day in all kinds of weather.

Molly does not bark unless I get her excited by running around; she will bark while chasing me. Otherwise she is very quiet.*

How much time per day do you devote to your dog?
*I would say my time is only 100% devoted to her when we're outside (2 hours a day in the winter), training (30-45 minutes a day), grooming (~2 hours a week?)*

How much $ total do you spend on 1 golden per month? 
*I started a spreadsheet this month to keep track of expenses. We are only 12 days into the month and I have already spent $408.63!!!! However, we train for competitive obedience and that means money for classes, more treats, supplies, etc. Molly also gets a lot of supplements and her food is kind of expensive. So a lot of these expenses are "optional". I started keeping track of these expenses to figure out where I can cut down. Also, it was her birthday this month so she got some extra goodies.  I am hoping this was just an expensive month.. but next month she gets spayed.. ahhh! I will see what the average cost per month is in several months..*


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I lived in a 3rd floor walk-up apartment when I got my 9-week old puppy. In a strange way, I think it almost helped in housetraining her. I had to be super vigilant with her, but I carried her up and down the stairs for the first few months, and carrying her down to go outside meant she didn't pee on the way. If a female puppy is about to pee and you scoop her up, she will stop and won't go on you. Not sure about males. Plus, walking up and down the stairs once an hour carrying a puppy was great exercise for me!

*how much time do they need outside total?*

Mine needed a lot - she was a very high energy pup. But I discovered I loved being outdoors with her. We did about 3 hours a day - an hour in the morning, midday, and after work for several years. Eventually, as she got older, two hours was enough, and then as she came into her senior years, probably an hour total. We did a combination of playing ball, hiking, and walking. But there would be days whe she was older (like 1+ years old) that we'd be out swimming or hiking for hours and hours at a time. Depends on your dog. Mine loved playing and swimming and running - and I loved doing it with her. She's older now, and sick, and I miss that a lot right now. 

*I heard they don't bark a lot is that true or are they super noisy?* 

Mine never barked. When I first got her, I knocked on all my neighbours doors on my floor (it was a small building - just four apartments per floor), and told them to let me know if they ever heard my puppy barking or crying while I was out. She never did. But I'm not sure how much you can plan for this - I'm not sure if barky parents have barky puppies and vice versa. I have always felt very lucky I have a non-barker. 

*Do any of you live in the city or apartment & have a golden?* 

My first two places with my dog were apartments, now I live in a townhouse. I have never had a yard, but I have always had a park within a five minute walk (now I have three and I live right downtown!). It does mean that everytime your dog goes out (mine has always been a 4-5 times a day outside adult dog, much more as a puppy), you get dressed and go, too. It really does become part of life, though. I have never, ever resented it. And if you give your dog enough exercise outside, they are very calm insode - they don't need a huge mansion to run around in. They'll hang out where you are. 

*How much time per day do you devote to your dog?*

A lot - she is a big priority. Her needs come above all (I don't have children). If I am going out with friends, she still gets all her exercise. I wake up earlier if I need to - and I plan my time to make sure she gets what she needs from me. And I make sure I come home in time to take her out. When she was a young puppy, I couldn't go out for drinks after work because she needed to go out. And that was okay. When she got older, I could. But you develop an automatic time clock in your head - how long have I been out? When was the last time she was out? What time do I need to be home to take her out? 

*Female vs Male is there a difference in personality/temperament (besides gender)?* 

I prefer females - but it really is just a personal choice. Sometimes female Goldens are a bit more independent - not constantly in your face and in your lap, but fully loving and snuggly. 

*How much $ total do you spend on 1 golden per month?* 

It totally depends on your pup's health. If you buy a well-bred puppy with all its clearances, chances are you will have a healthy pup. The first year of vet care is very expensive with vaccines and spay/neuter, plus food. 

*Reputable breeders in Arizona? *

Can't help you there. Sorry.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

*how much time do they need outside total?: Every dog is different. Shadow comes from two very low-key parents, so he's not bouncing off the wall all the time. He goes for an hour walk in the morning, an hour walk in the evening, and a few spatterings of quick trips around the block during the day (depending on how many time he asks to go outside). 

 I heard they don't bark a lot is that true or are they super noisy? I think this depends on the dog. Shadow doesn't really bark all the much - mostly when food is involved and he wants it. My parents had a golden who barked all the time though - he was insane. LOL.  

Do any of you live in the city or apartment & have a golden? what is it like? We live in a high-rise on the 10th floor. Since Shadow is still growing (he's 7 months) - it's okay space wise. Yes, it's a pain in the rear to have to get dressed, wait for the elevator and took him outside, but he adjusted pretty quickly. We did have some elevator accidents because it could take a while to get him out. We'll probably move to a house soon just because we want more space for ourselves - but I think he'd been fine here if we stayed. He loves all the attention he gets from everyone in the building. 

How much time per day do you devote to your dog? Shadow gets lot of attention most of the day from us. I have a job where I often work from home, as does my boyfriend. 

Female vs Male is there a difference in personality/temperament (besides gender)? Don't know the difference - I've only ever had males. He's attached to my hip. LOL. 

How much $ total do you spend on 1 golden per month? I don't even want to know - a lot. Haha. But we have a dog walker come twice a day (to keep him on a routine for days we can't be home) - so that's a lot. Plus we go crazy buying him toys (that's all on us - haha). 

 Reputable breeders in Arizona? Sorry - can't help here. 
*


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

*how much time do they need outside total?*
Well, as a puppy you will need to take him out almost hourly so he can relieve himself, but as he gets older within a month or two he should find ways of warning you when he has to go. As for walking, a brisk walk for 45 mins a day should be suitable, but a much better option is going to a dog park for an hour, and just sit on a bench while he socializes, also playing fetch at a park for 30 mins is good too.

*I heard they don't bark a lot is that true or are they super noisy?* 
Id say they bark probably the least of most big breeds

*Do any of you live in the city or apartment & have a golden? 
what is it like?*
Ive stayed with my old golden at an apartment we have where we going skiing, for a few weeks at a time, and id say as long as you along them exercise, they are one of the most well suited large dog breeds for apartment living.

*How much time per day do you devote to your dog?*
its kind of hard to calculate, Just walking probably an hour or 2 a day. But they become a member of the family, you spend lots of time with them in general, wether it be chilling at home or going out, you will end up trying to bring him

*Female vs Male is there a difference in personality/temperament (besides gender)? *
Male dogs tend to be more demanding of attention, affectionate, frisk, and focused on human beings than female dogs, who generally are more independent and inconsistent in their focus on their human companions. Females can be every bit as loving but after awhile they may prefer to go off on their own, whereas males are likely to accept as much pampering and attention as their human companions are willing to give them. It is widely believed that female dogs are easier to train because they are less easily distracted. Male dogs have a tendency to remain like goofy, playful kids their whole lives, and it can be hard to get them to focus on one thing for long. It must be noted, however, that in the competitive world of dog shows and related events, when it comes time to hand out prizes and titles it is male dogs that have traditionally dominated. It is possible that male dogs may be more eager to please human beings and perhaps at the highest levels this helps them overcome the tendency to be more easily distracted. It is also possible that training female dogs for competition is too challenging for many because they are untrainable during the times when they are in heat. Also, male champions are more profitable for serious competitors because they can be bred out continuously, whereas female dogs can usually only have puppies once a year.Here is one area where there is no generalization – it costs more to have a female spayed than it does to have a male neutered. If you are living on a budget, as most people are, this may not be an unimportant consideration.

*How much $ total do you spend on 1 golden per month? *
well i feed a raw diet which has been significantly cheaper food wise, than buying kibble, there are also initial costs, like toys, a bed, training tools, collar, leash, etc. for my new pup Tuco its costed about 250 bucks initial cost not including the price of the dog, then there is kibble which can vary in price compared to raw diet. you also have to consider initial vaccination and health check costs, along with microchipping, which can cost about 500 bucks.

*Reputable breeders in Arizona?*
the only reputable breeder i know of in Arizona is Kissinger kennels. But they are english cream, and I personally prefer american colored goldens. I had a great experiance with beckett ranch in colorado. We went down in the states for a road trip so we could get macin there.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Iampuresol said:


> I want a puppy not an older one (i know most people say to get an older one but I don't want to).


I think pretty much everyone else has said what I would say on the questions. But I will comment on this. If you want a puppy, by all means, get one. 

Having Cassie as a puppy was one of the most amazing and rewarding experiences that I've ever had. 

That said, it was also a LOT of work, and requires total dedication. (I live alone, but things probably are easier if you have someone to share responsibility with)

When I first got Cassie, she was only 8 weeks old. At that age, puppies are unable to hold their bladder for too long. So, I took an entire week off from work to spend with her. When I went back from work, I still needed to come home for lunch to let her out.

Cassie also took over my personal life, especially on week days. I had to head straight home after work, to take care of her.

Puppies are also expensive the first year. Between vet visits, training, and endless chew toys...

But I tell you, it's worth it.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Where in Arizona are you? One thing about goldens is they don't handle heat particularly well. Walks will need to be very early or very late if it's hot out, and preferably some place with water to drink and dip in. 

The first year of ownership is pretty expensive. You have the purchase price ($1200-2500), vet bills, shots, training, and getting all the paraphenalia like a crate, beds, leashes, dishes, toys, etc., and training. After that, it gets a bit easier, but you will still have the annual vet visits, neutering the dog, food, treats and toys. Then you need to keep some money in reserve for emergencies. Goldens are garbage hounds - they will eat a lot of stuff that doesn't seem to be edible (i.e. socks, rocks, etc.) and it can cause problems. 

I don't live in an apartment, but I live in a house without fences, so we walk Ben on a leash whenever he needs to go out. He does most of his business on our longer walks, but he still likes going out at random times just to sniff the air and look for squirrels. 

He doesn't bark a lot, though certain dogs passing the window will set him off. He quiets down as soon as they are past. I've been surprised to see that in motels, he is generally very quiet, despite all the noise of people passing the door. It's only when someone is entering a room right next to ours that he barks. I assume it would be similar in an apartment situation.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Everyone has answered very well - and I agree with what everyone has said.

I can say that I live in an apartment and it's FINE. I walk Sydney in the morning, after work, and then take her out to pee before bed. If she can go out another time she loves it, but that's our basic routine.

In general I have a fairly chill golden.


----------



## Iampuresol (Dec 1, 2008)

THANK YOU ALL SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!! This has helped me tremendously. It paints a better picture of life with a golden  I live near Goodyear, Az yes heat & extreme cold are a big concern to me too when it comes to walks/exercise. I don't have much of a life to be honest I spend all day on the Pc(doing research & job hunting) at home(no friends) & my hubby on his pc after he gets off work. I feel lonely which is weird. I don't like to go to clubs, drinking/smoking, nor anything fancy like that nor do i go to restaurants, movies or anything don't really go out much  . The only places I LOVE & do go out too & should & want to go out more too is outside to the parks & I love going to the zoo(love animals), mountains(when not too hot or too cold, I love the outdoors but it sucks going out by myself & anytime I am out I just think of how much I wish I could have a dog to accompany me & to play with & train. My hubby works very hard & exhaust his body so I understand why he just wants to sit & relax. I don't have any kids & do desire a family but my hubby doesn't want that Nor do we have the finances for a child. A dog would be different & I have $ put aside that I have been saving to one day get a dog. Also getting a job so I can support my doggy is very important to me otherwise I won't get one don't want to be irresponsible.


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

GinnyinPA said:


> Where in Arizona are you? One thing about goldens is they don't handle heat particularly well. Walks will need to be very early or very late if it's hot out, and preferably some place with water to drink and dip in.
> 
> I don't completely agree. I live in the desert and my dogs do just fine, all though they do stay in the house and have water to get into when they are outside (they think the horse's water trough is their personal swimming pool:doh But even when it's really hot outside, they tolerate it much better than I do
> One of my pup's from my litter went to a home that was in an apartment and they are doing great. I was honestly concerned about it at first and made it clear that if it didn't work that the puppy could come back at any time, but he seemed very determined to make it work and it did.
> Good luck in your search


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Yea heat isn't that concerning, Toronto is a special place in hell, summer temps hitting 45 degrees Celsius winter temps getting as low as -20 w/o wind chill and my goldens have done well. Not only will they make a perfect companion but you will meet new people at dog parks and on forums like this  . Considering the situation I would get a male since they are more ..... I guess social with their owners, and if you want to spay or neuter (which I am strongly against) neutering is cheaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Iampuresol said:


> THANK YOU ALL SOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH!! This has helped me tremendously. It paints a better picture of life with a golden  I live near Goodyear, Az yes heat & extreme cold are a big concern to me too when it comes to walks/exercise. I don't have much of a life to be honest I spend all day on the Pc(doing research & job hunting) at home(no friends) & my hubby on his pc after he gets off work. I feel lonely which is weird. I don't like to go to clubs, drinking/smoking, nor anything fancy like that nor do i go to restaurants, movies or anything don't really go out much  . *The only places I LOVE & do go out too & should & want to go out more too is outside to the parks & I love going to the zoo(love animals), mountains(when not too hot or too cold, I love the outdoors but it sucks going out by myself & anytime I am out I just think of how much I wish I could have a dog to accompany me & to play with & train.* My hubby works very hard & exhaust his body so I understand why he just wants to sit & relax. I don't have any kids & do desire a family but my hubby doesn't want that Nor do we have the finances for a child. A dog would be different & I have $ put aside that I have been saving to one day get a dog. Also getting a job so I can support my doggy is very important to me otherwise I won't get one don't want to be irresponsible.


This is one of my favourite things about my dog. I never knew how much I loved going for walks in the park or the woods, or going to the beach (and throwing a ball into the water over and over and over (and over) again. It is a GREAT part of having a Golden. I always say, my dog is my excuse to do these things. You will never be lonely with a Golden.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

how much time do they need outside total?
Jasper needs a far bit of exercise to let off steam- I would say on average in the week he gets about 2 hours a day split up into two walks, one in the morning, one after work. When we are able to let him off lead he has more fun and uses up more energy.
*I heard they don't bark a lot is that true or are they super noisy?*
*Jasper is a GR that does bark, we live in a fairly busy block with lots of coming and going and the front doors beep when anyone comes and goes and the halls are very echoey so that doesnt help. As soon as he starts barking I just give him a big bear hug and he stops. Saying this I have always asked if my neighbours are hearing him and they say they rarely do and if they do its so muffled its not an issues*
*Do any of you live in the city or apartment & have a golden? 
what is it like?*
*Living in an aprtment with a Golden is fine as long as you give them the exercise they need, when he was a puppy (5-6months) when we were at work he would destroy something. We soon figured out he was restless, so as we increased his exercise he has been as good as gold. 
**How much time per day do you devote to your dog?*
*I get up at 6am every morning in the week day so we can take him out for about 45mins for a run around off lead as no one else is around. Then after work he has another walk then we spend the evening all together. If we are going out in the evening I always feel bad as they have been on there own all day (if its the week) but I give them a knuckle bone or something to soften the blow and extra cuddles in bed!  I would also add its not about devoting time to you dog, you will soon have such a bond and love for your dog that you will want to spend time with them. I have never seen it as a chore seeing them happy makes me happy
**Any other useful info?
Female vs Male is there a difference in personality/temperament (besides gender)? *
*i would defintely agree that males are attention seekers Jasper is very much so but he is such a loveable goofball and has such a soppy look on his face its hard to care! 
How much $ total do you spend on 1 golden per month? *
*The first year of having a puppy will be your most expensive with injections, flea/tick/worm treatments, possible neutering costs, toys, classes etc. Having a dog is a responsibilty just like a kid but oh so worth it. I have never calculated how much i spend per month as I think it would vary every month with you need to get for your dog
Reputable breeders in Arizona? *
Sorry dont live in the states

Hope this has been helpful


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Even if your dogs a barker you can easily train that out of them in their puppy years


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Want A Golden (Oct 18, 2011)

Iampuresol said:


> It is my childhood dream to have my own dog. I don't like the little dogs to be honest(bad experiences!!) I have had my eye on the golden retriever for years but have never made the move because I live in an apartment(pet friendly) & not having a yard is scary! Plus i don't know what it is like to have my own dog even though I grew up with pitbulls(sooo long ago). I don't have kids nor will I ever but do bring nieces & nephews over once in a while so it is important I choose a good dog. I wouldn't mind it being kind to strangers too. All the research i have done & i still love the golden but the yard.  I want a puppy not an older one (i know most people say to get an older one but I don't want to). I seen someone here with a golden & kinda want to ask them bout stuff but they might get weirded out so I am asking you guys for help pls.
> I want him so I can add him to my family, as a companion & loyal friend for life, to be my companion when I go to the parks or outside for walks.
> 
> *how much time do they need outside total?
> ...


I brought home a 12 week old puppy last month. I had just sold my house and had moved into an apartment. I'm on the third floor of a walk-up. I'm sure potty training is considerably more difficult. I'd love to be able to step outside to walk the pup, rather than carry her down three flights of stairs. Bottom line, it stinks. 

But I love having the puppy and wouldn't trade the experience. And I'm getting some exercise walking the stairs and walking the puppy. 

My pup does bark. The biggest challenge is that you're not suppose to reward or even recognize the puppies barking. It does work some, but that means letting your pup bark in her crate late at night. It's no fun for the neighbors. What I did - and strongly recommend - is going to your neighbors very early on and let them know you're working with the puppy and hope to have the barking under control soon. I also brought a bottle of wine, which I think was very effective in reducing any possible tension. 

Like everything - it's a compromise. I love having a puppy and wouldn't trade the experience for anything. But it's more challenging living in an apartment. It's up to you to decide if the compromise is worth it.


----------

